# In what way has your Chihuahua positively impacted your life?



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

My boy has changed my life for the better because he is always there for me, i suffer with anxiety and sometimes really down times and he is the best comforter despite being married, I love my husband dearly but there is nothing like a cute little kind hearted puppy giving you those puppy eyes and showing that they care when they curl up on your lap, especially when they know you are not okay!! We have a great bond and its still getting stronger and I am even feeling a lot happier i only have my little cutie to thank 
How about you? What is your experience? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

Does your baby know when you are not feeling okay? How do they show you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I love my husband and I have a great man, but I love being excited to get get home to see my babies. I am in my late 40s with no kids. The fur babies give me something extra to look forward to after the work day. Also, they make me smile all the time because of their I devoted attention for humans in the house! I also find I talk to way more strangers. When I am out with them, I am always stopped! They are a positive extension of a life I am already grateful for.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

My bf isn't soft and relaxing to stroke loke my girly


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I learned to love the bread! Before BG was given to my OH (I FOUGHT IT HARD), I hated chis! My grandmother's tried to eat me my entire childhood. This dog was so bad, my Father who almost bought a 3 year old male lion as a pet (early 80's before people realized this was wrong) would not go near Tang. Then working at a Vet Tech in my teenage years I would rather see a Pitt over a Chi or small dog. 

Now I can not see my life without my two midgets! I love them more than anything! My mom even says what would we do without them and my Dad he adores those two and spoils them rotten!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ninja has made our home a fun and happy place to be. Like everyone else i love hubby but ninja knows just haw to make me feel loved and appreciated. She truly is a amazing little chi


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus has made our life complete. We wanted a chi because we knew we probably never would be able to have children. So a tiny dog would be my baby. I know that may sound wrong, but that's what she was, and still is. Granted, we were blessed with Gabe, and we able to have a baby after hard struggles, but Venus is our baby girl. She was my rock when I was pregnant and Jer was gone for months at a time. I never would have been able to emotionally get through my pregnancy without her by my side. She keeps my anxiety in check, she comes running to lick us and calm us when we're upset, and she cuddles with us every night.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

All four of mine were blessings and changed not just my life but my whole family's. I suffer from anxiety and depression that is both genetic and caused by my separation from my son. Having my pups to love and care for helps greatly, I'd do anything for my furbabies. Eva has helped my mom recover some from my brother's death last year. She has even mad an impact on my step-dad. Just the other day he made the comment that she was the sweetest dog he has ever know, this comes from the guy whose favorite breed and choice of dog is boxers. Gir has helped my sister manage her depression. She doesn't make friend easily but she has always had a connection with Gir.

My dogs know when I am having a bad day. That is usually the time when they get extra cuddly and want to just nap with me all day.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I love my Chi's and will always have one. I do not know what I would do without them, helps so much with stresses in my life


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

1) Time management
Having Giuliano means going out to walk him, no matter the weather. 
It's that 60 minutes of my time, daily, which are not mine, in some way, but they're so healthy at the same time to me. I'm going out not for a task, not to accomplish something, but because he needs it. I'm outside, walking, with no thoughts. Just walking. It really did impact on my balance.

2) Obedience.
Thanks to Giuliano I learnt how to interact with people, really. Dogs are like child, and the 86% of the adult people are still child. That's it.

3) Company and support.
I don't think I have to add more, you all have already said everything about that topic so far.

4) Friendship.
Giuliano is the first dog I have the fortune to live with. He taught me how a true friendship looks like. And one day I hope to really became the person he sees in me.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

My dogs have helped me no end. They're my babies. I love getting up to them and coming home to them. I love looking after them, it takes care of my mothering instinct. This board and a lot of good things that came from being on here are all because of my dogs. I suffer from depression which is only mild at the moment but I feel it worst when it's dark and I'm alone in the house before I go to work (I start work at 5pm, my other half works during the day) and I know that it would be so much worse without them. I just started dealing with my depression a few months before I got my first dog and they helped so much. They made me laugh when nothing else could, they gave me company when I needed it most, they gave me love and excitement when they saw me and they gave me a reason to get out of bed. 

Mylo was hyper when he was a puppy but one day I was sick from my meds and stayed in bed all day and he just slept with me and cuddled and was so well behaved. He's so sensitive too...if I sneeze or cough he comes running to check that I'm ok. Willow's good, but not so much but she still likes to cuddle and makes me laugh...she's just a little less in tune. I think dogs should be prescribed for depression! 

I can't begin to express how much I love them or how much joy they bring me. I try to tell my sister how much she is missing out on. I just can't understand why someone wouldn't want a dog.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I find it interesting how many have referred to "stress, anxiety and depression ". This is something I have been thinking about a lot lately!

I am an office nurse for a very busy primary care group. I have pictures of my Chis at work, so of course, patients comment on them. I have been really shocked by the number of them who tell me they have Chis, usually more than one. And, I have also noticed that almost all of them suffer from anxiety / depression, and how their eyes light up when they see pics of mine, or start to talk about theirs! I have even discussed this with some of the doctors - all "big dog" owners. 

I also have anxiety and depression at times.


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

Dallas came into my life around the same time that i lost my chihuahua Maxamilllion so he helped me through that and he also calms me when i come home from a stressful day of school and working at the same time .


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo has helped me the way no other dog has. He was meant to just be my little buddy, but he proved himself to be so much more. I have a genetic medical condition that requires me to take several different medications for management and 1 for emergencies where I "crash". Romeo picked up on the changes in my chemistry when he was about a year old and started letting me know. We worked with a trainer on access training and fine tuning his alert. He is my service dog. People are surprised when they see him because they didn't know little dogs could be service dogs. I haven't had a crash in 4 years; Romeo has alerted me in time to take my meds. A pic of him that someone took at the mall while he was working.
View attachment 36562



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Boy... This is going to make me cry~ when Tia came into my life as a stray she was there for me when I lost my father... We had a huge bond she knew when I was in pain and she would lay or sit with me and never leave my side.. She would sit and talk ( well you know) to me when I got ready in the mornings... Loosing her was one of most devastating times in my life!.....Then Bailey came along although she's still a baby and learning she has been a a joy and the support I needed after loosing Tia. I feel so loved when I see that little bottom and tail a wiggling away when I get home... I couldn't have imagined my life without either one of them!xo


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I also suffer from anxiety (and depression) and chis have definitely changed my life for the better. I was quite depressed before I got my previous chihuahua Coco... I even found it hard to leave my house and talk to people. Not only did she give me companionship and made feel happier, but she gave me a reason to go outside and as chihuahuas attract so much attention, I ended up talking to so many people while on walks. It has definitely helped my social anxiety SO much. She was my heart dog, we had such a strong bond. She was like my best friend, glued to me all day, doing everything with me.. so losing her (a few months ago) has been very hard. I knew straight away that I couldn't live without the love and affection of a chihuahua though so I almost immediately got Lilo after Coco died. She's very different to Coco, but she has helped me and my boyfriend deal with Coco's death a lot. It wasn't easy at the start, but we couldn't imagine our life without her now. And now we're looking into getting a second one! We're officially addicted to chis! :lol:


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

I wanted a dog ever since i was a little kid but could never have one. My Emmy is my first and I never knew u could love a dog like that. She truly is like my child. She is always excited to see me licking my face jumping in my lap sleeping next to me. My boyfriend doesn't understand the love I have for her. She has taught me how to care for someone else and not be so selfish cause it's not about me everything's about her! And taught me a special love that only me and her share. That is why I'm so paranoid I never want anything to happen to her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

The minute I got my Baby in my hands hihi, everything changed! I said, now I*m complete ! There is nothing more I want to do  He is so adorable and smart, always pushing forward and being here for me  I don*t have husband and kids, all I want is my Baby ! So glad I found my soulmate, he is truly wonderful  It has helped me in so many ways to have a dog. I almost never drink anymore, I stay at home all the time, I get tons of walkies and spending time out in Gods nature <3 and I always have my best friend by my side


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Baby Girl turned our world upside down. I thought she would be good for my son. But she has blessed us all. I have migraines and chronic fatigue syndrome and she knows when I am suffering she won't leave me. I can hide my emotions from people but not her she is so sensitive. I also have more compassion. Each family member has there special time with her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

Buildthemskywards said:


> My dogs have helped me no end. They're my babies. I love getting up to them and coming home to them. I love looking after them, it takes care of my mothering instinct. This board and a lot of good things that came from being on here are all because of my dogs. I suffer from depression which is only mild at the moment but I feel it worst when it's dark and I'm alone in the house before I go to work (I start work at 5pm, my other half works during the day) and I know that it would be so much worse without them. I just started dealing with my depression a few months before I got my first dog and they helped so much. They made me laugh when nothing else could, they gave me company when I needed it most, they gave me love and excitement when they saw me and they gave me a reason to get out of bed.
> 
> Mylo was hyper when he was a puppy but one day I was sick from my meds and stayed in bed all day and he just slept with me and cuddled and was so well behaved. He's so sensitive too...if I sneeze or cough he comes running to check that I'm ok. Willow's good, but not so much but she still likes to cuddle and makes me laugh...she's just a little less in tune. I think dogs should be prescribed for depression!
> 
> I can't begin to express how much I love them or how much joy they bring me. I try to tell my sister how much she is missing out on. I just can't understand why someone wouldn't want a dog.


I can't believe it!! My lil boy is called Mylo and spelt exactly the same too!!! 
X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

What a lot of wonderful stories here!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I wanted a dog because I wanted to take care and care for someone/thing else other than myself.
Their affection is a bonus, I honestly love to love them as much as I do and expect nothing in return.

But they do give me so much, they make me happy everyday with their goofiness and their unconditional love.
Although I think one of the most important things I have learned from them is to have patience.
I believe they simply make me a better person, I am so thankful for having them in my life.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

I found Izzy in a cemetery in the middle of winter. She saved me. I got sick shortly after and lost my job and car. She was there when all my friends abandoned me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiminy said:


> I found Izzy in a cemetery in the middle of winter. She saved me. I got sick shortly after and lost my job and car. She was there when all my friends abandoned me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


God bless you and Izzy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Jiminy said:


> I found Izzy in a cemetery in the middle of winter. She saved me. I got sick shortly after and lost my job and car. She was there when all my friends abandoned me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Amazing story. Such is the healing power of dogs.  I got Frodo after my daughter left home. I'd brought her up alone after the death of her father, and we are very close. Although it's lovely to see her spreading her wings and becoming an adult, the house felt very empty without her. Frodo made all the difference, and deciding that he needed a companion, I got Florrie a few weeks later. I love these little dogs completely: they keep me company, give me cuddles, make me smile all the time, and have been a way of making new human friends. Getting them was one of the best things I've ever done.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I too suffer from anxiety and depression. My parents divorced and my dad disappeared from my life when I was 16. I am now 29 and I still don't know where he is as I have not heard from him in about 5 years. Because of that I developed a fear of abandonment which led me into a string of bad relationships and a very abusive boyfriend. After several attempts to leave him, I found out I was pregnant. I lost the baby and was left feeling very alone and very lost. I finally worked up the nerve to leave him and got my first chi because I needed something to love me. I now have 3 and a lab mix and they are my life. I live alone as my bf lives 300 miles away, and I think there would be some mornings I couldn't get out of bed if it weren't for them =)


----------



## Lovebug1990 (Dec 8, 2013)

2013 for me as a whole has been a lousy year for numerous reasons and mid way through I decided that at the first opportunity when circumstance would allow I would dedicate time to searching for a dog to re-home, my criteria was that it was to preferable be a small breed and to be older as I would struggle with walking and I know the older dogs tend to struggle to find homes. I knew that this dog I had spent months planning for researching dog foods, shampoos, dog toys etc would do something truly special for me - I have a inherited genetic disorder which hasn't caused depression in the last 10 years but has stripped me of control and made me incredible lonely and isolated.

I didn't expect to need a wheelchair, to spend six months living in a hostel, to have to give up work, or with no medical explanation develop fluid on the brain, for my boyfriend to leave me with the age old "I've meet someone else, I am not in love with you anymore" speech. 

But neither did I expect to re-home a Chihuahua via a independent advert after several attempts to converse with rescues didn't go to plan, I didn't plan to specifically re-home this breed and he is far removed from what I prepared for in essence all this little dog is interested in is me, he doesn't want to sleep on a dog bed, to play with toys (although I wish I could find one he liked) all he wants to do is be near me as if he knows its what I need. 

When I eventually moved into my ground floor flat I didn't have to spend a single night alone here everything slotted into place and I couldn't be more grateful to his previous home a couple who clearly loved him. 

Whilst I try to fit the jigsaws pieces of my life back together I don't need to find the central piece my happiness because he is curled up on my duvet and his name is Fred.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas is a service dog. He has given me my freedom and a chance at a normal life. He provides the comfort, the assistance, and the kindness that I need to be happy. He is my rock, my very best friend, my wingman, and my constant companion. We are attached at the hip.

Without my dog I would be housebound. I love my dog, and he hasn't just improved my life. He gave it to me.


----------

